# Jan 17-21 within a 5 hr drive from Balt/DC $300 or less



## tschwa2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking for 1 or 2 br within an easy driving distance from Baltimore.  Jan 17-21.  I have a RCI cert for $209 but would be willing to go up to $300 for something a step above what they are offering.

Massanutten, Williamsburg, Atlantic City, Ocean City, Virginia Beach, Hershey, National Harbor, Deep Creek Lake, or other suggestions.

It would be nice if it had a decent indoor pool. Must have at least a full fridge and a stove top in kitchen.

email or PM me.

Thanks.
Tracey


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2014)

Wyndham Shawnee is a bit further - but has a GREAT indoor pool with LAP swimming at 7:30AM every day. Indoor hot tub, too.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> .., Atlantic City, ., National Harbor, .
> It would be nice if it had a decent indoor pool. .
> Thanks.
> Tracey



Skyline Towers indoor pool is bigger than National Harbor over sized hot tub (and National Harbor is about 1/3 the size of Skyline Tower with 3 times the number of resort units).

And Skyline Towers indoor pool is not very big - enclosed rooftop area with walls and ceiling clear glass or plastic - noise bounces. No lifeguard.

I was totally dumbfounded in the size of the National Harbor pool -- my 2 car garage is bigger.


----------

